
Why should we have eight hours' sleep? - danielha
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/6546209.stm
======
MobileDigit
"I was told at uni that sleep is cyclical and that as long as you wake up
during the lighter part of the sleep cycle you will feel fresh and alert. Wake
up during the heavy sleep part and you will be a like a bear with a sore head
all day." \-- John D, Glasgow, UK (from the comments of the article)

I have found this to be the case. If I wake up alert, I find it much easier to
dive into a problem, which then keeps me awake.

~~~
epall
I've noticed the same thing. I've been forced to wake up with an alarm clock
at 6am for the past several years, but in the past (and I hope the future) I
never used an alarm clock because it doesn't pay attention to my sleep cycle.

~~~
epall
Okay..not quite all alarm clocks:
<http://www.axonlabs.com/products/smart.html>

------
danielha
This was an accidental submission but it's a good read anyway. I know I rarely
get eight hours; productivity ramps up at night for me.

